# 2016 CPT Pain Update



## dwaldman (Sep 16, 2015)

64461 Paravertebral block (PVB) (paravertebral block), thoracic single injection site (including imaging guidance, when performed)

64462 second and any additional injection site(s) (including imaging guidance, when performed)(List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)

64463 continuous infusion by catheter (including imaging guidance, when performed)

__________________________________________________________

72080 thoracolumbar junction, minimum of 2 views

(For a single view examination of the thoracolumbar junction, use 72020)

72081 Radiological examination, spine, entire thoracic and lumbar, including skull, cervical and sacral spine if performed (eg, scoliosis evaluation); one view

72082 2 or 3 views

72083 4 or 5 views

72084 minimum of 6 views 
__________________________________________________________

73501 Radiologic examination, hip, unilateral, with pelvis when performed, 1 view

73502 2-3 views

73503 minimum of 4 views

73521 Radiologic examination, hips, bilateral, with pelvis when performed; 2 views

73522 3-4 views

73523 minimum of 5 views

_____________________________________________________

95972 complex spinal cord, or peripheral ( i.e., peripheral nerve, sacral nerve, neuromuscular)(except cranial nerve) neurostimulator pulse generator/transmitter with intraoperative or subsequent programming

__________________________________________________________
6030F All elements of maximal sterile barrier technique, hand hygiene, skin preparation and, if ultrasound, is used, sterile ultrasound techniques followed


----------



## karras (Sep 23, 2015)

I loved seeing the new codes for the paravertebral block and catheter for 2016.  This year we got TAP block codes, now these new ones.  I hope they keep it going in 2017.


----------



## klloyd327 (Nov 5, 2015)

have you heard of any new neurosurgery codes for 2016?


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 7, 2015)

klloyd327, I didn't see any that stuck out if referring to the treatment of spine. I didn't review other codes that neurosurgery can encompass in other anatomical areas.


----------

